# Corn on the cob



## Den (Jan 25, 2004)

If i took an ear of corn, dipped it in blood would the piranhas eat it?


----------



## phil (Feb 15, 2003)

:rock: I wouldn't do it


----------



## Xtremek43 (Dec 5, 2003)

lol u can try it, u dont really need to dip it in blood, my cariba will eat appels , all kinds of sh*t


----------



## Honda99_300ex (Apr 18, 2003)

What made you think of that Idea?


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

Honda99_300ex said:


> What made you think of that Idea?:laugh:










drugs


----------



## Den (Jan 25, 2004)

Honda99_300ex said:


> What made you think of that Idea?:laugh:


 It would be a bomb video


----------



## vanz (Sep 11, 2003)

I was thinking of feeding my reds canned corn too...cuz the trout at our lakes love that sh*t. And was thinking, there are no corn growing by the lake but they still love it. I'm going to try it...i'll let you guys know how it goes.


----------



## imachode (Jun 3, 2003)

i was eating some corn on the cob today when i rememberd about this thread. being the greedy bastard that i'm apparently known to be (joke, get it? ha ha?) i only put in a few kernals in my tank with rbps. they were interested and looked at it, picked up a few times and spit it back out. i came back an hour later and 1 of the 3 had been eaten (or lost). so i'm not sure that mine like it.


----------



## akio525 (Sep 4, 2003)

I wouldnt do it







. Corn can be difficult for a lot of animals to digest especially carnivores.


----------

